# Toys



## mygrl2k3 (May 10, 2004)

I was at the pet store looking at the bunny stuff.I relize most the stuff you can get a bunny is food or treats. I didbuy a little treat. You hang it from the cage. I am thinking maybe ican just put a little at a time so she dont over do it. I dont want tomake her sick. I seen this rabbit ball. It has something in it? Is itsafe to say it's a safe toy? Can it go in the cage when not beingwatched? Or should it be saved for when i can play and watch her? Ididnt buy it. i wanted to see what everyone thought of it. I cantremember the excact name of it. Kinda reminds me of a big cattoy. 

Cristy


----------



## Carolyn (May 10, 2004)

Hi Cristy,

Here's some thoughts on toys rabbits love. You don't have to buy some of the things they love the most. 

-untreated baskets
-empty toilet paper rolls
-a slinky
-cardboard boxes
-balls
-cotton towels
-old phonebooks
-a brown paper bag
-a wicker mat
-baby rattles
-cat toys
-apple or fruit wood to chew on
-tissue paper in a box
-some parrot wooden toys that hang from cage and are different colors

Others will jump in with more suggestions.

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (May 10, 2004)

Actually, bird toys are also good, you can hang them off the cage roof and they'll play with them.


----------



## Carolyn (May 10, 2004)

*laughs*

Michelle, 

We're posting at the same time. 


-Carolyn


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (May 10, 2004)

Should we do the JINX thing, lol then if one of us talks we get punched ??? lol no, sounds too painful


----------



## pamela227 (May 10, 2004)

I have a plastic ball that looks like a cat toywith a bell inside of it, I let my bunny play with it during play time.I usually leave a finished cardboard toilet paper roll inside her cageto play with, she'll chew on it &amp; toss it around. A good sitefor bunny safe toys is bunnybytes.com. You can also use brown paperbags like groceries come in ( I usually leave one out on it's side&amp;open &amp; she'll go inside &amp; chew on itand shread it, cardboard boxes are good too if you have a big enoughone you can cut out doors for the bunny to go inside) Also agood thing to have are those plastic baby keys, not the teething kind,but the regular plastic ones, bunnies like to throw them around 

It really all depends on your bunny's personality, if they are achewer, digger, pusher, thrower. Experiment with different toys and seewhich ones they like best. I always keep the plastic keys, toilet paperroll, and some wooden chew toys in her cage at all times 

~pam

Oh yeaa! I forgot about the bird toys! LOL We have one thats got lilwooden balls in different colors with pieces of plastic shapesinbetween &amp; a bell on the bottom.. it hangs from the side ofthe cage &amp; Oreo (my bunny) trained my dad to come pet her orgive her a treat whenever she rings it lol its funny. Just preparingyou for if you get something that makes noise, your bunny may start totrain you without even knowing it!


----------



## Carolyn (May 10, 2004)

*lots of Laughs* MyBunnyLovesMe!! 

Jinx. That brings back memories of bruises!

* * * * * * *

Pamela227,

I love how you said how it depends on if the bunny is a thrower,chewer, digger, or pusher. (Could be all of the above.) That's astute.

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (May 10, 2004)

Mine are diggers! I leave a container (a largeone) with dirt in it in their cage since it's outside, and they can digin that at will. They also have those plastic fruit baskets that boxesof strawberries are usually divided into, Spice eats them, so Mochaonly gets them to play with since he only throughs them around. Thingslike shredded paper make great things for them to dig in, too. My boyslove a box that has doors in it with some shredded paper in it, theyburrow in it and chew on the box.

*Laura. Moch, &amp; Spice*


----------



## pamela227 (May 10, 2004)

Thanks Carolyn  

Usually Oreo likes to chew, rip things apart &amp; throw stuff, butlately she's been digging like crazy! Maybe she heard about the wildparties being thrown by HB104's bunnies &amp; is trying to sneakout to party lol! 

~pam


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (May 10, 2004)

Pamela227,

So are my bunnies! They also told me they think those girls are mightcute. :shock:My little men are growing up and turning intothe terrible teenagers!

*Laura, Moch, &amp; Spice*


----------



## Wabbitwuv (May 11, 2004)

Cookie has an upside down computer paper box (withholes cut out) in his playpen. Then he has 5 stuffed bunniesof different shapes and sizes. A lot of the times he willpick them up and throw them (sometimes even into his potty box) andsometimes he puts them in his club house.

But I must confess, I have two teenagers at home and I still cannotresist going into the baby section of stores to see if I can find a newtoy for my furry little boy. There for a while, whenever Iwent out, I came back with a new toy.

Wabbitwuv


----------



## pamela227 (May 11, 2004)

lol M&amp;Smom! Oreo's past her teen yrs..she'll be 5 in August!!! :shock::shock::shock:I just hope shedoesn't turn into a grumpy old lady lol!! 

My Mom &amp; I shop in the baby department too for ourbunny,Wabbitwuv! Those receiving blankets work great as a lilblankey for my bunny! We cut one in half &amp; leave itfolded in her cage and she pushes it around, bunches it up,makes holes in it &amp; lays on it! They are pretty in expensivetoo and last quite a while since most have about 6 per package (nottomention the cute lil flowers &amp; teddy bears theyhave on them)

~pam


----------



## mygrl2k3 (May 11, 2004)

thanks for all the suggestions. Is it harmful ifthey eat the paperbag or paper towel roll? I like the shededpaper idea.thanks again.

Cristy


----------



## Carolyn (May 11, 2004)

Neither areharmful to them, mygrl2K3.

-Carolyn


----------



## Delphinum (May 11, 2004)

The only problem with paper is if they eat it, my2nd rabbit died within 5 days of having him because he ate tissue paperand newspaper, insteadof just chewing it,and hadimpaction in his stomach. 

I'm now loathe to let Henry near the stuff for fear of the same happening to him. I couldn't go through that again.

Sorry to be morbid, I'm just wanting to show some of the risks, if they're eating it, take it off them.


----------



## bunty (May 11, 2004)

I got one of those bird toys yesterday for myNetherland and her mate. It has some wood things on it and a mirror andbell. This morning I saw Bugaboo standing at the mirror grooming herbeautiful self. I was watching Animal Planet and they saidone of the tests for intelligence was self recognization in a mirror. Iwonder why no rabbits made there list. I put it in Do-do's cage and hewas admiring himself too.


----------



## Carolyn (May 11, 2004)

Thanks for thatimportant piece of advice,Delphinum.

* * * * * *

Love the story of about DoDo, Bunty.

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (May 11, 2004)

Good morning!!! *yawns* lol. Megan is definetly achewer!! We have a dead apple tree in our new back yard, so I stolesome sticks from it. She likes to chew on them. Luckily she hasn't beenchewing on her cage as often now. Yay for sticks!


----------



## Fergi (May 11, 2004)

Bandit likes his baby blanket. It is an activityblanket with rattles and hard plastic rings and a mirror and an areathat sqeaks and one that makes a wonderful paper rattling sound. Helikes to play with the toys and then roll on it. Also he loves to digon it and lick it with love! LOL. It is so much fun to see them playwith toys, especially one you can tell is special to them.

Adrienne


----------



## Carolyn (May 11, 2004)

Tucker's worst enemy right now is a folded blanket. 

He's digging at it and pulling it with his teeth. I'm watching him sothat he doesn't eat it, but I think the blanket's going to win.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (May 11, 2004)

YUP! 

The Blanket Won!

He's all Tuckered Out.

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (May 11, 2004)

Tuckered out? Is there a pun intended Carolyn?


----------



## Carolyn (May 11, 2004)

*laughs laughs laughs* 

No M&SMom!

Tucker Really Is "Tuckered Out". 

The Blanket Won (and so did my furniture, for now. )

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (May 11, 2004)

I'm thinking about tuckering Spice out by takinghim for a walk up to the field where I have to get soccer picturestonight. He would be tired after there and back, it's only abouta4 minute walk by myself each way, but with a bunny wouldtake a bit longer!

I can see it now! "Mommy, will you carry me? Please?" *bagging look*


----------



## Carolyn (May 11, 2004)

What a Loaf! *laughs* 

Kidding! Tucker wouldn't make it 2 minutes!

-Carolyn

Tucker's now Race Rabbit, but stopping to fight Evil Crime: The Blanket -- in between running laps, of course.


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 11, 2004)

LOL!

BOL!

R



Oh, I love reading stories about that Tucker!!!


----------



## Carolyn (May 11, 2004)

Ya know what I do to mess with him?

He considers "Tucker's Turf" to be under the coffee table and in certain areas of the apartment. 

I always take my shoes off and put them under the coffee table. TICKShim OFF!! At some point during the night, inevitably, he somehow getsmy shoes far away from under the coffee table. I always laugh at him.It makes him really PUSH the shoes out from under the table.

It's a game.

He'll never train me.

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 11, 2004)

BOL! Oh, I'm laughing so hard that my tummy hurts!!!


----------



## Carolyn (May 11, 2004)

Try it out on Sherman. 

Pick his 'special place' and put something he can move, with a little bit of effort out of the way.

You and your husband will roar.

I always always have a laugh at night.

Nooooo Doubt!

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 11, 2004)

LOL! I think that I _will_ try this!

BOL!


----------



## pamela227 (May 11, 2004)

LOL! Tucker's too much, he probably gave you looksafterwards too lol like 'no mommy thats MY space, not your shoe space!haha! My dog use to hide my brothers sneakers behind thecouch hehe.

After weeks of pleading with my mom, she finally gave in to lettingOreo play in the living/dinning room without her playpen!! All I haveto do is block off the kitchen &amp; hall door ways &amp; shecan jump and run around freely, supervised of course!! I am so excitedI can't wait to see what she does &amp; how she likes it! 

~pam


----------



## Carolyn (May 11, 2004)

How COOL for Oreo!  Way to go in your fight for freedom, Pamela227!

* * * * * *

Spice is such a Love, M&SMom. He just wants to be lovin his Mom.What a babe to 'ask' to be picked up. He's so crazy in love with you.

* * * * * * *

BunnyMommy,

Sherman will fall for that trick: hook, line, and sinker. Let me know how it works out. 

-Carolyn


P.S. 

Pamela227: Tucker gives me A LOT of dirty looks and a Lot of dirtyattitude with his body language. I laugh. That makes it worse. :?


----------



## Carolyn (May 11, 2004)

UPDATE:

Tucker Has Conquered Evil.

He is, right now, "The King of The Hill."

-Carolyn


----------



## 2bunmom (May 11, 2004)

WalMart has some hard plastic "C" shaped linkscalled baby links. They are less than $3.00 for good sizeamount of links. I hang them from the top of my rabbits cagesand they love them. Trixie, my lazy girl sits in her litterbox and plays with the links. I alsohangthe baby keys on the endof them. The keys can bebought at WalMart for less than $2.00. Trixie wasso pleased over her toys that she ran around the room and did a prettygood sized binky for her! Matter of fact, that wasthe biggest binky that I had ever seen her do! I guess shereally liked those toys! Both my rabbits love cardboardboxes. They do construction on their cardboardcondos! They are always tearing down walls! Theylike to hide in them and jump on top of them. Boxes canprovide hours of fun. Everyone has given a lot of goodsuggestions. I saw some things that I would like to try formy buns. Hope these suggestions help youout. Beckie


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (May 11, 2004)

And Mocha conquered the dogs! lol, I took him tosoccer pictures and he had to fight for his life to get there. We hadto dodge a stray soccer ball, weave in and out of crowds, pass the evilcars, and Mocha even "attacked" a dog. He ran up to a big dog, not surethe breed, stood up on his hind legs, sniffed the dogs nose adn the dogran behind it's owner, we were laughing so hard. I guess Mocha's prettyscary looking!

*Laura, Moch, &amp; Spice*


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 11, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> UPDATE:
> 
> Tucker Has Conquered Evil.
> 
> ...




...No commentary necessary...


----------



## Carolyn (May 11, 2004)

WAY to GO, Mocha! You Show those dirty dogs whose Boss! 

* * * * *

Beckie,

I'll definitely check out your suggestion. Sounds like Just the challenge Tucker Needs.

* * * * * *

BunnyMommy,

What more is there to say?

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 11, 2004)

I'll tell you what, Mocha is the most FEARLESS bunny that I have ever known! :shock:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (May 11, 2004)

Mocha thinks he's a great dane or something, Iswear! He attacks cats, dogs, anything. You name it, he isn't afraid ofit. He's my little attack rabbit, my body guard if you will.


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 12, 2004)

Now see, Carolyn, Sherman has done itnow. I was starting to feel a little guilty and wasn't goingto play the "Territory" game with him ... but he had to go and put mein a trick. 

Okay, I told you I always let him run loose whenever I'm in my homeoffice. So I came downstairs to get everything prepped forwork later on that evening and quite naturally I let him out of thecage. For a while he begged for treats (but I was strong ), then he laid on my foot for a while, then he laid next to me, andthen he went to the other side of the room. The last timethat I saw him he was laying against the wall next to the sofa watchingTV. 

When I got through prepping everything I turned around to look for him... no Sherman. I called and called ... not even amovement. I got up and looked around, but I didn't seehim. I looked in all of his usual hiding spots ...nothing. I let him have free rein downstairs, so I looked allaround, even places he usually doesn't go ... no ShermanANYWHERE! Okay, it's been about 10 minutes now, so I'm in anear blind panic. I can't IMAGINE where my sweet little bunnyis!!!

I call my husband on the upstairs phone and tell him that I'm nearhysterics because I can't find Sherman! He comes downstairsand in typical logical manly fashion he says, "Now where was the lastplace that you saw him?" I tell him over by the sofa aganistthe wall, that he was watching TV. So ... I start calling andlooking again. My husband walks STRAIGHT over to the wallwhere he was last seen ... and THERE THAT STINKER is looking at himwith the most contrived air of innocence like he's been sitting thereall of the time and he just can't imagine what the ruckus is allabout!!!!!!!!!! To this minute I don't know where he washiding! :X

Now, you guys know that I love this little bunny, but this is one nightwhere I could have strangled him good. I was so scared that Ididn't know what to do! I didn't know if he was trappedsomewhere or had gotten caught up in something. He KNEW, I'mtelling you, he KNEW what he was doing!

So, long story short, if that's the way Mr. SmartBunny wants to play,then so be it. Tomorrow night we're going to play a game of"Territory" and see who comes out thewinner.


----------



## Carolyn (May 12, 2004)

Great Story, BunnyMommy!!

It always makes me laugh when you call him 'my sweet little bunny'because Sherman to me is a 'devish big beast'.  

He's really got your number. He made you look like you were amadwoman. Oh my dear, you have met your match. 

I'll be waiting to hear about how things go tonight. Sherman is too cool. Give him a big kiss.

-Carolyn


----------



## Cher (May 12, 2004)

Haha Bunnymommy, Sherman has one up on ya! (sad,but true ...alas, twas a great story, still chuckling here !!!! ) Idont havea heck of a lot of time tonight for browsing theforums but something caught my eye on this one in regards to eatingpaper/tissue. I did not think it had such a fatal hazard to it (and Iamsorry to hear about that too..) My girls routinely chew the cardboard(after postage,tape,and other odd bits have been stripped off it) thatI have at home, so if Iam reading right~this should not be happening? 

I am a little confused, if I could get some clarity on this Iwould appreciate it-since they are not just diggers butchewers too!

Cher


----------



## Buck Jones (May 12, 2004)

Gee, Delphinium, that's veryinteresting. Our rabbits have eaten cardboard and newspaperonmany occasionswithout manifesting a problem, other than,perhaps, altering the consistency of their poops. Are yousure the impaction was due to paper, and not a fur ball, or some othersubstance?

Our mini lop ate foam rubber insulation, necessitating gastric surgery,but even then, the surgeon wasn't absolutely certain it was the foamrubber, because he could not identify it as such in the mass he removedfrom her stomach.

I am just curious to know how you are so certain paper was the culprit.

Buck


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 12, 2004)

Yes, I'm a little confused too. Shermaneats cardboard, newspaper, paper towel rolls, and toilet paper rolls(with a little tissue still left on it) all the time with no illeffects.


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 12, 2004)

Cher, what gets me is that I feel CERTAIN that he knew what he was doing!

After my husband got through laughing at me and looking me up anddownas if I were a nut case, hewentupstairs. Then Sherman comes and keeps asking me to rub himon the head (he knew I was outdone with him). I couldn't movefor him after that.So I took Carolyn's advice and did someignoring of my own. I went over to the sofa to lay down for afew minutes before I went upstairs and all of a sudden I feel thisheavy weight on my chest. 

I open my eyes and I'm *nose* *to* *nose* with a bunny!!!! :X


----------



## batbunny (May 12, 2004)

haha-bunnymommy, so cute!

you guys all beat me to it...batman likes anything he canrip, chew or dig. im trying to figure out what kinds of herbs i couldput in a planter for him...i want to do a littleindoor"garden" that he can dig in and eat.


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 12, 2004)

Oh, what a sweet idea, Batbunny! 

He'll love that.


----------



## batbunny (May 12, 2004)

i hope so! it should be nice and messy for me too! :Xhaha...


----------



## Carolyn (May 12, 2004)

*Bunnymommy wrote: *


> Cher, what gets me is that I feel CERTAIN that he knew what he was doing!
> 
> After my husband got through laughing at me and looking me up anddownas if I were a nut case, hewentupstairs. Then Sherman comes and keeps asking me to rub himon the head (he knew I was outdone with him). I couldn't movefor him after that.So I took Carolyn's advice and did someignoring of my own. I went over to the sofa to lay down for afew minutes before I went upstairs and all of a sudden I feel thisheavy weight on my chest.
> 
> I open my eyes and I'm *nose* *to* *nose* with a bunny!!!! :X




I'm not sure who won in your situation with Sherman,Bunnymommy. I *am *certain that the little bugger knewexactly what you were doing and I suspect that he was in a place thathe wasn't supposed to be and that's why you didn't hear'peep'. 

Tucker did that to me once and it completely freaked me out.Found him under the bed where he wasn't supposed to be. Quietas a mouse! Stinker. I was as frantic as youwere. 

"Nose-to-Nose with a bunny." Who's playing whom?

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 12, 2004)

Carolyn, oh, the travails of being a bunny mommy! 

It's comforting though to know that I have a support network here as I sharpen my "parenting" skills. 

P.S. The scorecard is tilted in Sherman's favor right now, but now that I'm on to him ...


----------



## Carolyn (May 12, 2004)

Bunnymommy,

Sherman pulls through when you're bummed out. Look at what aLove he was yesterday. Letting you hold him without kickingand fussing? That's the kind of stuff that keeps you hooked.

He likes playin you because he can. I bet he gets quite a chuckle out of watching you react to him.

These rabbits know us better than we think.

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 12, 2004)

LOL! That's my sweet baby!


----------



## mygrl2k3 (May 13, 2004)

Thanks for all the great suggestions on how tokeep Luv more enterained than she is right now. I can't wait to go andget her some toys. I like the idea of shredded paper but willkeep a eye on her and see if she eats it. Now i can save myjunk mail and let it get some use. 

I love the cute bunny stories. so fun to read. Doesanyone ever get the jokes from people who want to eat them??I always tell them if they eat her i feed them to my dogi haha. 

Cristy


----------



## BunnyMommy (May 13, 2004)

*mygrl2k3 wrote:*


> Does anyone ever get the jokes from people whowant to eat them?? I always tell them if they eat her i feedthem to my dogi haha.
> 
> Cristy


Yes, I get them all of the time and it takes a great deal of restraintto keep me from saying something ugly...



I'm learning now though that a stoic face and a few seconds of silence keeps them from making the same joke again! :X


----------



## Carolyn (May 13, 2004)

Yes, Mygrl2K3,

I get jokes all the time from people who want me to fatten Tucker up; or put him on a spit. 

I kill it quickly when I laugh at them or tell them how high in proteinrabbits are or ramble off a recipe. I've never eaten rabbit,and I don't expect I ever will; but they don't know that.They're just looking to get a rise out of you. Don't givethem what they want and the jokes are soon dropped.

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (May 13, 2004)

Yeah I get those jokes all the time...lol, itmakes me angry, I always ask John how Peppy is and everytime he says"he tasted good!" lol that's soo mean! Of course I know he's alwaysjoking. But still....I could never eat a rabbit. Or Deer....I'll stickwith animals that are really meant to be eaten...cows...?chickens....not pork it's gross...lol.


----------



## Carolyn (May 13, 2004)

"....I'll stick with animals that are really meant to be eaten...cows...? chickens....not pork it's gross...lol. "


* * * * * * 

Of course some might argue that point with you, but I'm confident weall know where you're coming from. I would hope that noonetakes it upon themselvesto chastise you for thestatement. 

Knowing that you love and wish to adopt all animals, I'm sure you'dfeel the same way about cows, chickens, &amp; pigs if you got toknow their sweet personalities as well.  

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (May 13, 2004)

Yeah, I see how people can take what I said thewrong way. But I know what I meant! lol. I like cows, they're cute, Ihave a baby calf named Dusty! lol. She's all white with a black noseand tongue! But I do also realize that people need to get food fromsomewhere. Its a part of life. Rabbits aren't really aren't in the foodgroup so I guess that's how I see it being different.....


----------



## Carolyn (May 13, 2004)

Well, since rabbits meat has been onthe market longer than they have been pets, I think they would beconsidered part of the meat group, but I certainly understand what youmean. 

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (May 13, 2004)

Really??? It's not something you see in a grocerystore...that's normal meat to me... lol. Anyway, it's very hot outtoday I got like 3 fans blowing on me....it's so muggy! I'm glad Meganis down in the basement where its cool


----------



## Carolyn (May 13, 2004)

Hi MyBunnyLovesMe,

Rabbit meat is sold in some grocery stores down here. 

It's hot here today as well. I'm so glad Megan's in thebasement too. Nosummer/spring sun or heat forher;just for us.

Welcome Sun!





-Carolyn


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (May 13, 2004)

Really? We don't sell anything but beef, pork andpoultry in our grocerie stores here. I guess ebery place isdifferent 

I thought it was gonna be cold today so I only brought pants andjackets with me lol. So I'm gonna be sweaty until I get home and dressup for my mom's suprise birthday party!


----------



## bunty (May 13, 2004)

I have never seen rabbit in the grocery stores around here, but in New Orleans I saw Jack Rabbit in a can and was upset


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (May 13, 2004)

in a can?!? That's aweful.... Reality sucks sometimes


----------



## batbunny (May 13, 2004)

sometimes when batmans bad, i tell himim going to make stew out of him :shock:haha...he doesntappreciate that much&amp; usually ignores me for awhile.but if _someone else_ says something about it...argh. i couldnever actually eat rabbit though...im a huge carnivore &amp; lovemeat .. but bunny? no way.


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (May 13, 2004)

haha I said that to Megan once "I'm gonna eatyou!" and I made loud chewing noises towards her face then kissed heron the head lol she still ran away though!


----------



## pamela227 (May 13, 2004)

lol! That's too cute batbunny &amp;Mybunnylovesme! Whenever Oreo gives me a hard time about going back inher cage after playtime.. my dad comes up and tells her she better gether butt back in there then he says something to the effect of it onlytakes 15 mins in the pressure cooker for rabbits. hehe she just looksat him like he's got 3 heads, she's too smart to fall for that 

Everytime I send new pics of Oreo to my bf he says good fatten her upso next time I can eat her!:shock:kidding of course,butI still smack him for that lol 

I haven't seen rabbit sold in the supermarkets by me I don't think I'd want to either :?

~pam


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (May 13, 2004)

I'd probably lose my apetite!!! 



I dont know about you guys, but when I grocery shop, I get super hungryfrom lookin at all the food....lol. I ended up buying more because Ifeel hungrier...


----------



## Carolyn (May 13, 2004)

Not all grocery stores sell rabbit meat, but certainly some do around my area. 

* * * * * * * *

Pamela227,

That's cute what your dad says to Oreo. I love her reactionto him. The joke your boyfriend says about her fattening upis one I hear often too.

* * * * * * * 

MBLM,

No doubt!



-Carolyn


----------



## pamela227 (May 13, 2004)

It's all part of their evil plot to get you to buymore food Mybunnylovesme and it works too lolspecially in the cookie/candy aisle, or in the frozenfoodsection where the tv dinners are &amp; the pictureson the front of the box that make them look like delicious 5 star mealslol:shock:*gets hungry just thinking about it*

lol Carolyn she's funny cause she's got my dad trained.. she knows shecan get what she wants from him! She will start throwing her toy withthe bell on the end to get his attention.. and if he doesn't give herwhat she wants (whether it be petted for a few mins, a treat, new chewstick..etc) she will continue ringing the bell til my dad gets it rightlol! She's so spoiled :dude: Dad doesn't seem to mind beingher slave though lol!

~pam


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (May 13, 2004)

Megan won't drink water until we squeeze herbottle and let it drip for her. So she'll go rub her chin on the metalpiece and wait for someone to come and squeeze the water. Then we endup sittin there for like 10 minutes while she drinks... I wanna buy hersomething that automatically comes out....lol. She's so spoiled...


----------



## bunty (May 13, 2004)

Mr Bean was so little and after his neuter I wouldrock him and hold his bottle for him and now when I am near he hits hiswater bottle with his chin or paw so I hold it for him. I do noticethat he does drink when I am not around


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (May 13, 2004)

Megan's spoiled and wont drink until we we do thework for her. She really doesn't drink that much at all really...she'sa pig on food though. No wonder she poops so much. lol. I know you guyssay how water is really important, but...what if your bun alwaysrefuses to drink it. Obviously it doesn't bother Megan....she drinkslike twice a day....


----------



## Carolyn (May 20, 2004)

I'm bringing this post back for Loz.

-Carolyn


----------



## Loz n Ebony (May 21, 2004)

Much love Carolyn!


----------



## Carolyn (May 21, 2004)

For you, Loz? Anything I can do, I will. 


-Carolyn


----------



## trixiesowner (May 22, 2004)

Here is some toys that most bunnies love:
Untreated Wood
Toilet Paper Roll (my bunny Trixie's favorite )
Slinky
Cardboard box with holes
Small Balls
Things that are easy to fling: I use a plastic bracelet.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 19, 2004)

BUMP!!! for Amy


----------



## Pepper (Jun 19, 2004)

I have never seen rabbit meat at grocery storesaround here where I live in Saginaw Michigan.I wouldn't eatit even if I did see it in the grocery stores.Also,I wanted to add myPepper loves the toilet paper rolls and he loves to chew on paper likemagazines or wrappers from candy bars,grandola bars,etc. We have tohide the mazagines that we want to keep around for awhile or else he'sin the mazagine rack chewing on the mazagines we have.


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 29, 2004)

Bringing this back for FriendoftheBunnies.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 13, 2004)

bringing this back.

-Carolyn


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 10, 2004)

Don't forget this one, Carolyn!



BUMP!!!! 

hehe


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks Elf Mommy!

-Carolyn


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 2, 2005)

*bump*


----------



## lovrabs (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey everyone!

Thanks for all the toy offers. Your rabs must be pampered! LOL!!

Anyway, thanks.

Ally


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 2, 2005)

No more than yours, Ally. 

-Carolyn


----------



## VNess2010 (Mar 3, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Rabbit meat is sold in some grocery stores down here.


My dog is allergic to chicken/beef (gives her build up in her ears), sowe feed her dog food made from rabbit..just glad it's not _my_rabbit haha...although I'm sure she would looove to get herjaws around him! I can't even think about it! Mydog also eats dog food made from venison and lamb...that poodle hasclassy taste..hehe...

one time when she was a puppy, she found a nest of rabbits in my yardand killed them...:shock:...horrible, I know...the worst part wasfinding all the babies strewn around my yard...I don't think I'll everget that image out of my head!


----------



## patrific (Mar 7, 2005)

why would you tell anybody that story?:X


----------



## VNess2010 (Mar 7, 2005)

Haha, I'm sorry! It is true though, andnature can be cruel, whether you like it or not! It is a wayof life...and I couldn't punish my puppy for doing something that comesnatural...

-Vanessa


----------



## patrific (Mar 7, 2005)

"haha" what does that mean-you findthat funny? I never suggested that punishing a puppy wassomething you should do for it doing something that comesnaturally to it. Also it didn't seem that you were warninganybody of the dangers of animalinstinct,butjust telling a gruesome storyinstead.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 7, 2005)

Well, I think Vanessa was saying that althoughshe wouldn't eat her bunny or let her dog near him, she has to feed herdog rabbit based food. (believe it or not my cat is thesame..... has ear problems (swelling) from beef and seafood).... wetried Duck and pea food but he wouldn't eat it so I put him on achicken and rice food and he's doing a lot better.

I actually find this interesting because I had never known anyone else who's animals had EAR problems from allergies.

If Vanessa was being gruesome, I think she would actually describe themeans of making the food. There are many bi-products in all sorts ofdog/cat food. Did you know there are animal products in someof the cheap bunny food? There are.

And she's no more guilty of anything than others in this post sayinghow it's a joke to "fatten up" their bunnies or whatever. Wetease our little guy and say he's gonna be HOSSENPFEFFER or somethingif he's not a good boy.

There are people who eat rabbit, let alone animals. That's afact of life. My neighbors hunt and eat wildrabbit. No one is condoning a dog getting a pet rabbit, butya know what? A LOT of them would like to and some have.

If it's not something you do (which personally the thought gags me aswell) I can understand, but it's not something to hide in a mode ofdenial. Someone who has a petpig might feel thesame about me eating a pork chop.


----------



## patrific (Mar 8, 2005)

I think you missed the point, I was not referringto her dogs allergy but the fact that she has thoughtlessly left withus, the same image that will haunt her (dead baby bunniesstrewn across her back yard) in case you missed thatpart.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 9, 2005)

Well, I did miss that part originally. 

However, we have discussed many things on this board and we see things all the time.

There are rabbits bred and raised especially for snake food, people food, etc.,

There are many animals that are natural prey for other animals.

Everyone has their own way of discussing and/or dealing with things like that. 

Also, when you have different kinds of animals you do have some issuesthat can be a bit tragic, and could affect some more than others.... 

I've seen many things that could come up in conversation.When you join a large group of people talking on one board not everyonewill agree or appreciate everything everyone says..... Noteveryone is going to cater to everyone's personality.


----------



## VNess2010 (Mar 9, 2005)

Patrific...I was merely sharing an experiencethat I had....no one else seemed to have a problem with it.If you read this forum more in depth and look at some threads createdin the past, you will see some horrible stories that people felt theneed to share. I'm sorry if this has offended you, I wasn'ttrying to make anyone upset...I guess people just take to some storiesdifferentley than others. 


-Vanessa


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 9, 2005)

I must admit that I do have a problem with theway this is going. I don't see why this is even being discussed in athread for Rabbit Toys. I personally found what VNess2010 first postedto be in very bad taste. I don't see why it had to be so graphic. Icried at the very thought. And I felt the apology was sarcastic and abit rude. 

I'm sorry butI agree with Patrific, there really was no needfor this. My son is on this forum and I for one don't want him to readsomething like that.

I do know that rabbits are a food source for other animals and people.Iam a firm believer in to each his own...I just don't feel Ineed to be reminded in such a way.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 9, 2005)

Point well taken, Tina.

-Carolyn


----------



## VNess2010 (Mar 9, 2005)

Listen, I don't wanna fight, maybe we should act like this never happened! 

I'm feeling pretty hurt and a bit threatened, but I'm going to end itat that...I hope you guys realize that I have joined this forum withgood intentions...and I hope my regularity on this forum proves that toyou...

sincerely (not sarcastically) apologize for misunderstandings,

-Vanessa


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 9, 2005)

VNess2010,

Thank you for being Gracious enough to apologize. That really does meanalot. I do not want to fight either. I am not exactly sure why you feelthreatened and hurt. That was not my intention but I do feel I need topoint out that maybe that's how Patrific felt. I am notquestioning your intentions. You seem to be a very dedicated bunnyparent.





Tina


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 9, 2005)

Hooray!!!

Rainbows Everyone!


----------



## VNess2010 (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 9, 2005)

Your post was very nice, Vanessa! I wish I had your way with words!


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 9, 2005)

VNess2010 wrote:


> Listen, I don't wanna fight, maybe we should act like this never happened!?
> 
> I'm feeling pretty hurt and a bit threatened, but I'm going to end itat that...I hope you guys realize that I have joined this forum withgood intentions...and I hope my regularity on this forum proves that toyou...
> 
> ...




Bless your heart, Vanessa.

Thank you for having the dignity and the Class to respond the way you have.

No Worries. There's nothing to be fearful or threatened by here.



Fondly and with Great Respect,
-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Wow! Just stumbledacross this as I'm doing my nightly catching up...Vanessa, girlfriend,if more neighbors, pastors, bosses....heck WORLD LEADERS knew how todiffuse a touchy situation like you just did, the world would be afriendlier place! 





RaspberrySwirl


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 16, 2005)

DearPatrific,

I want to take a moment to say WELCOME to our forum. Things mayhave gotten off on the wrong foot. Ipersonally ask you togive us another chance. We are not normally argumentive.Ilook forward to hearing from you and getting to know you andyou rabbitsbetter.

Tina


----------



## bunnylover134 (Mar 16, 2005)

Oh my gosh, my bunnies absolutely love pillows.just normal bed pillows...mine all jump on it and start playing likethey are digging in it or something. its so cute but they all lovepillows!


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 23, 2005)

*bump*


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 27, 2005)

For Erin


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 28, 2005)

My bunny, Bo and SLRabbit's Opie who is with meright now...... each got one of these from the Easter Bunny thismorning and they really seem to like them  

It's a little clear carrot with beads and a bell inside, the tops aremade of some safe chewable stuff.... they are really cute


----------



## Midnight01 (Apr 7, 2005)

hey, speaking of paper, is it ok if rabbits chew on normal pieces of paper, like blank computer paper


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 7, 2005)

It's fine as long as they don't eat abunch of it. I actually give it to Apollo if Heaven forbid I run out ofnewspaper lol.

Tina


----------



## Midnight01 (Apr 7, 2005)

lol same, i dont know if you would believe me, but my rabbit eats my homework, LIL RASCAL


----------



## stanleysmommy (Apr 13, 2005)

Carolyn wrote:


> Hi Cristy,
> 
> Here's some thoughts on toys rabbits love. You don't have to buy some of the things they love the most.
> 
> ...



Is it okay if the bunny would eat the phonebook or is it just for tearing up?


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 26, 2005)

*bump*


----------

